# Kos-mos vs. Shion Uzuki



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 22, 2008)

another battle

Kos-mos



vs.

Shion Uzuki



who would win?


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 22, 2008)

When You Say Nothing At All

Shion < T-Elos < KOS-MOS

Draw the conclusion for this fight from that.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 22, 2008)

Shion I think.  She's a more balanced and interesting character than KOS-MOS.  I was surprised that I actually liked her.  Although I've only seen the anime.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 22, 2008)

Was't KOS-MOS at her strongest a planet buster? Been a while since I finished Xenosaga.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 22, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Was't KOS-MOS at her strongest a planet buster? Been a while since I finished Xenosaga.



She could operate and deploy weapons that through the magic of technobabble, could potentionally destroy a solar system.  I think it may have been some kind of matter to energy conversion weapon that would cascade if mishandled.  Suffice to say, she'd have died too if it misfired.

I'm not entirely sure what to make of her anti-Gnsosis feats.  They may have been specialized systems that were only effective or most effective against Gnsosis.

Anyway, I think the point of the OP is a battle in hawtness.  Which one do you think is hotter?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 22, 2008)

no this one is not a hotness battle


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2008)

KOS-MOS would never fight or try to seriously hurt Shion.
But if she had to, she could put the beatdown on her unless Shion got prep.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 22, 2008)

Shion wins because she is one of the few female rpg protagonists, and because her personality/everything was epic in 1. Just because of that Kos-mos loses.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 22, 2008)

However, if we want to go with FEATS, like we tend to do here in the OBD, KOS-MOS wins this little fight.


----------



## chraias (Nov 17, 2009)

KOS-MOS is Shions bitch and yuri lover if she had a sex function. KOS-MOS is technically inferior to Shion because she and Kevin created her ass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2009)

That's like saying Dr. Frankenstein could beat Frankenstein's Monster in a fight.

I like Shion more than KOS-MOS but that doesn't mean she can win a fight.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 17, 2009)

Holy shit epic revive?

Anyway, Id busts through time and space from Episode 5 and solos.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 17, 2009)

The game made it obvious KOS-MOS would beat down most characters even without being Mary. KOS-MOS is also hotter. Episode III made me hate Shion and feel bad for her friends especially Allen.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2009)

Boobs > badass.



> Episode III made me hate Shion and feel bad for her friends especially Allen.



She eventually got with him so it's all good.


----------



## Kurou (Nov 17, 2009)

damn it all i need to finish those xenosaga games in my closet xD


----------

